# So you want to be a Manly woodworker....



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew Wayne 
interesting shavehorse he use

Dennis


----------



## jjw5858

Very interesting WayneC, I have seen Jooge before too on youtube as well, a real master of country woodworking.

You may also enjoy if you have not done so, picking up a copy of "The Wheelrights Shop" by George Sturt, this book really….really makes the reader understand in the context of great story telling of hard country woodwork indeed.

The chapter on the "sawyers pit" alone…....makes you want to catch your breathe reading it….lmao. Those were some tough stock of people back then.

I attained one from amazon.com if you were looking for that….great book if this is an interest.

Not sure if this link will work for you, but this episode of the Woodrights Shop is an excellent source for great explanations on how green wood works.

The Woodrights Shop has so much great information and you can find a great amount here as well as some decent carving shows. Hope this might be of help of you have not already been on the pbs site.

http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/2900/2906.html

Keep up with the great work and be well!

Joe


----------



## saddletramp

Too cool! ;^))


----------



## TheGravedigger

Yep, you do things Jogge's way, and you're sure to get a workout. The thing is, in many ways, it's easier to perform certain functions this way, rather than with power tools. I'll bet he can match a Lancelot for speed hollowing out one of those bowls. The old folks knew what they were doing, and didn't work any harder than was necessary.


----------



## helluvawreck

*Wayne*, I love this sort of thing and I'll check it out. I may have seen it on Lumberjocks or may have been somewhere else but it's where they show how wooden shoes are made. The tools and process of that were so interesting as well. There's all kind of stuff like this that's even free. Maybe somebody could do a search and get all of the links for these sorts of things and post a list on LJs. It would be a great resource.


----------



## RGtools

Anything thhat let's me swing a hatchet and make something handy.

Thanks for the reccomend, I had not heard of this yet.


----------



## WayneC

It is a pretty good demonstration of what can be done with green lumber with a axe, hatchet, drawkinfe, plane, adze, gouges and knives. Actualy pretty amazing if your only used to working commercal lumber with power tools.


----------



## WayneC

This was on the site a long time ago…...


----------



## Dennisgrosen

quite a woodworker he is …... grizz looked a lot better back then ….. LOL

Dennis


----------



## mafe

What a guy and what a wonderful place, I might have to look at that book…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

I was doing some searching on the net for axe sharpening resources and came across this site. There are a number of interesting PDF documents you might want to download.

http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/environment/Fspubs/index.htm


----------



## mafe

Just read it, it was really interesting reading thank you.
I learned several new things.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

All of the stuff on cross saws is interesting, but not something I think I want to try….lol


----------

